# Conectar acumulador ACS solar a caldera de gasoil



## omero10 (Feb 7, 2017)

Buenas,no se si es en este subforo donde va esta pregunta,pero que el moderador decida.Tengo equipo solar para producir ACS caliente,ahora mismo lo tengo conectado a caldera de propano que quiero quitar por incomodidad de bombonas,quiero cambiarla por una de gasoil de condensación modulante,"aún no se la marca"y quisiera conectar directamente la salida de ACS del acumulador solar a la entrada de de ACS de la caldera,el problema es el siguiente:solo quiero que se encienda la caldera cuando el acumulador solar tenga el agua por debajo de la regulación que tenga programada la caldera.El acumulador tiene una sonda que controla la temperatura del acumulador y hace que se encienda o se apague una resistencia en función de la temperatura del agua del acumulador,pero la tengo desconectada ya que no me interesa que prefiero gastar propano y no electricidad ,por lo que puedo utilizar esta para guiarme,pero aqui me quedo,ya no se donde tengo que conectar la sonda y si tengo que poner algo mas,seguramente algún termostato que conecte o desconecte quemador cuando se abra grifo según temperatura del ACS del acumulador solar pero que no afecte a la calefacción,o quizas algún cable que salga del panel que manda que se apague o se encienda resistencia y conectarlo a la caldera al termostato de la ACS .no se si me he explicadobien,Muchas gracias


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 18, 2017)

Buenas desde ya colega, en caso de cambiar la caldera, pues vienen calderas hibridas solar gasoil hoy en día, se puede en todo caso consultar con un fabricante si puedes lograr lo que quieres hacer

Suerte en ello

Um, la verdad es un tema interesante sobre ese tipo de calderas, como se nota que lo que estudie en su momento de provisión de agua caliente y calefacción mediante sistema de calderas esta un tanto desactualizado


----------



## printido (Feb 18, 2017)

Una valvula termostatica te soluciona el problema, como esta por ejemplo que es un conjunto de dos valvulas:


http://www.salvadorescoda.com/tecnico/CO/tec%20CO10434-436_Kit%20solar_Manual-ESBE.pdf


----------



## omero10 (Feb 20, 2017)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Buenas desde ya colega, en caso de cambiar la caldera, pues vienen calderas hibridas solar gasoil hoy en día, se puede en todo caso consultar con un fabricante si puedes lograr lo que quieres hacer
> 
> Suerte en ello
> 
> Um, la verdad es un tema interesante sobre ese tipo de calderas, como se nota que lo que estudie en su momento de provisión de agua caliente y calefacción mediante sistema de calderas esta un tanto desactualizado


En gas si he visto muchas y muy completas en todo  lo referido a conectar kit solar y programaciones,la que tengo ahora es de gas,pero en gasoil hay poca cosa y las que hay ya llevan incorporado el kit solar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2017)

Y por que no conectar el acumulador solar a la caldera de gasoil incluido un retorno (o sea en redondo forzado por pequeña bomba de circulación) , de esa forma quedaría resuelto el problema


----------



## omero10 (Feb 20, 2017)

printido dijo:


> Una valvula termostatica te soluciona el problema, como esta por ejemplo que es un conjunto de dos valvulas:


Muy interesante y simple,aunque me surge una duda que no me queda claro,la valvula se pone a la salida del acumulador hasta la caldera habrá unos 2m de tubo lleno de agua que al abrir el grifo del agua caliente hará que la caldera,aunque sea unos segundos se encienda,¿es asi?
Yo habia pensado algo mas complicado pero que evite que se encienda caldera.Como el acumulador tiene sonda que mide temperatura del agua que va conectada a una resistencia la cual se enciende o se apaga en función de la temperatura del agua,(ahora esta resistencia esta desconectada porque no quiero gastar electricidad y el calor me lo aporta lacaldera gas)habia pensado de utilizar el circuito que hace que se encienda resistencia para encender o apagar caldera si que afecte a la calefacción.


----------



## printido (Feb 20, 2017)

omero10 dijo:


> Muy interesante y simple,aunque me surge una duda que no me queda claro,la valvula se pone a la salida del acumulador hasta la caldera habrá unos 2m de tubo lleno de agua que al abrir el grifo del agua caliente hará que la caldera,aunque sea unos segundos se encienda,¿es asi?
> Yo habia pensado algo mas complicado pero que evite que se encienda caldera.Como el acumulador tiene sonda que mide temperatura del agua que va conectada a una resistencia la cual se enciende o se apaga en función de la temperatura del agua,(ahora esta resistencia esta desconectada porque no quiero gastar electricidad y el calor me lo aporta lacaldera gas)habia pensado de utilizar el circuito que hace que se encienda resistencia para encender o apagar caldera si que afecte a la calefacción.



Para hacerlo mas complicado habria que ver primero como seria la sonda que tiene el acumulador, si es un termistor, un termopar, de bulbo, bimetalico, etc. Luego habria que conectarle un termostato adecuado al tipo de sonda y por ultimo una vavula motorizada de tres vias por ejemplo y que pueda ser comandada por el termostato.

Cuando el termostato detecte que la temperatura del acumulador es inferior a la prestablecida, accionaria la valvula para desviar el agua hacia la caldera de gas. Y si la temperatura del acumulador es superior, la enviaria directamente hacia la casa.


----------



## omero10 (Feb 21, 2017)

printido dijo:


> No tengo ni idea que tipo de sonda es "una punta del cable que lleva un pequeño cilindro metalico" esta metida en acumulador y la otra va conectada a la centralita que gestiona el acumulador.Yo tenia pensado conectar caldera con la centralita del acumulador para que este conecte o desconecte la acs de la caldera según información de sonda,igual que hace con la resistencia que lleva el acumulador solar


 
¿Pero esto evitará que la caldera llegue a encenderse aunque sea unos segundos?


----------



## printido (Feb 21, 2017)

omero10 dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> ¿Pero esto evitará que la caldera llegue a encenderse aunque sea unos segundos?



Usando una valvula motorizada para que bypassee la caldera sera imposible que se encienda, ya que le impide que pueda circular agua por su interior.

Si lo que quieres en comandar directamente la caldera te diria quer compraras una caldera hibrida. No me atreveria a conectarle cualquier tipo de aparato que no sea del fabricante de la caldera.


----------



## omero10 (Feb 21, 2017)

printido dijo:


> Aqui estoy un poco perdido,si me pusieras algùn enlace donde lo expliquen como el que has puesto del kit solar Esebe,


 

Hay muy poca caldera hibrida de gasoil y solar, tan solo he visto marca Domusa y ya viene con equipo solar.


----------



## printido (Feb 22, 2017)

omero10 dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Hay muy poca caldera hibrida de gasoil y solar, tan solo he visto marca Domusa y ya viene con equipo solar.



No he encontrado ningun sitio donde lo explique, te he hecho un pequeño boceto.



En este video de youtube te muestra como funciona una valvula motorizada de tres vias, es como si fuese un rele pero en fontaneria. Tiene una entrada y dos salidas y tu decides cual de las dos salidas quieres que tome la circulacion de agua proporcionandole tension al motor que comanda la valvula:


----------



## omero10 (Feb 22, 2017)

Printido eres un maquina,de momento con esto tengo suficiente,bueno,si alguien  tiene alguna aportación mas se la agradezco,y cuando tenga la caldera ya os preguntare si hay alguna duda,quiero hacerlo esta primavera-verano.Y se que si me hace falta algo aqui os tengo.Muchisimas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo,ya que se que la mayoria teneis trabajo o estareis estudiando.


----------

